#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  muziek tijdens oud en nieuw???

## ronny

geachte forumleden/dj's:

ik moet met nieuwjaar op een fuif gaan draaien. Ik vroeg me af welke liedjes nu geschikt zijn om juist tijdens de overgang van het oude naar het nieuwe jaar te draaien.

bedoeling is dat de dj ( ik ) afteld naar het nieuwe jaar toe. alleen wat moet je erna draaien?

ikzelf draai niet zoveel, doe meer verhuur. Dus graag enkele reacties van jullie.

alvast bedankt

edit door mod: verhuisd naar dj & drive in show forum, lijkt me niet dat dit met live muziek te maken heeft...

----------


## musicjohn

Kan maar 1 goed antwoord zijn:

Happy new Year... happy new year...

van ABBA

Om af te tellen gebruik ik meestal "Fafare for the common man" (Emerson, Lake & Palmer).

----------


## test12

Iets voor twaalf klok radio of TV zender doorlussen, ben je in iedergeval op tijd en vuurwerk geluid uitfaden naar b.v. nummer Slagerij v. Campen. 
Ben ook vanalles niks en zeker geen DJ, maar zoiets zou ik doen. 

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## MatthiasB

idd die abba hit scoort hier ook

is echt feesteuh, als je nog kan tenminste  :Wink:

----------


## ronny

hartstikke bedankt voor de al gegeven reacties[^].

----------


## DJ_Snaky

ik zou de avond bginnen met veel retro, en platen van het afgelopen jaar.
stevige 16 van dana, en hit hard enz.

rond 12 uur ff de tv/radio aftappen.

en dan daaarna de nieuwere muziek, hardstyle en hardcore

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_Snaky_
> 
> ik zou de avond bginnen met veel retro, en platen van het afgelopen jaar.
> stevige 16 van dana, en hit hard enz.
> 
> rond 12 uur ff de tv/radio aftappen.
> 
> en dan daaarna de nieuwere muziek, hardstyle en hardcore



Dat laatste (hardstyle, hardcore,...)slaat hier in België dus niet meer aan... (gelukkig  :Wink:  :Big Grin: )
Gewone een mix van zowat alles wat er te vinden is van vroeger tot nu.

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Gewone een mix van zowat alles wat er te vinden is van vroeger tot nu.



dat ben ik ook van plan. alleen met het hoogetepunt rond 12u wil een paar gepaste liedjes kunnen draaien. Vandaar mijn vraag :Smile:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Een dj die dat niet weet...

DJ Galaga - What do you say to the dj?

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Een dj die dat niet weet



zoals ik al had vermeld in men eerste post  draai ik niet veel. ik doe meer verhuur enz.. dan zelf dj-en. 

Nu moet ik dus weer eens draaien. toevallig met nieuwjaar en vraag ik dus ook aan de echte dj's onder de forumleden een aantal suggesties.

toch bedankt voor je reactie.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Even voor 12en nog ff Europe - the Final Countdown draaien. Probeer m zo uit te kienen dat je in de laatste 5 seconden van het nummer al het luid aftellen van de TV kan horen (dus goed kijken op de cover van de cd hoe lang het nummer duurt en dan op tijd instarten)

Wel toepasselijk d8 k zo.

@ Snaky: niet iedereen houdt van Hardcore! Ik zou dat alleen maar gaan draaien als er specifiek een feest voor wordt georganiseerd.

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Wiz Stars - Brand new day......

Vind ik een lekker nummer om het nieuwe jaar mee in te gaan (beter dan dat Abba gejank  :Wink:

----------


## MSSS

Ik ga toch ook voor the final countdown.

----------


## dave.beeckmans

Opgesomde nummers zijn inderdaad ambi...
Ik warm het publiek steeds op voorhand een beetje op : door microfoon wat peptalk en voor 12u vooral bangelijke ambinummers draaien. Veel hangt natuurlijk af welke leeftijd je op je fuif hebt...
Aftelling zelf ga ik dit jaar niet zelf doen, maar heb me een jingle besteld bij Breakout4you (Michel Orthier) voor een aftelling met het knallen van champagneflessen en afschieten van vuurwerk... Direct na 12u een kort stukje Abba (direct cutten op 'Happy new year') enkel het refrein laten horen en dan bvb Wiz Stars : Brand New day.
Wat ook kan : U2 - New Years day, maar zoals gezegd : veel hangt van publiek (leeftijd) af...
Suk6 !

----------


## Stefke

Wat dachten jullie van de "lala van Strauss en zo" door "de deurzakkers" werkt ook altijd en is makkelijk mee te brullen.

Ben iet 100% van de titel, maar ik hoop dat je begrijpt wat ik bedoel.

greetz

Steven

----------


## ronny

publiek waarvoor ik moet gaan draaien is  een variatie van leeftijden. van ongeveer 16 tot pak maar 40 jaar.

zal dus een mix worden van vroeger en nu. Het liedje van abba zal zeker gedraait worden :Big Grin:

----------


## djsjoerd_1

Heb mezelf thuis een soort mix gemaakt, zodat ik op het "moment supreme" alleen een MD hoef aan te zetten, zit precies 8 minuten voor 12. begint met Final Countdown, vervolgens gaat hij over in Alsa sprach zaratusta (ta taaaa tadah......., is zo'n pauken geroffel wat altijd gebruikt worden bij prijsuitslagen. Vervolgens om precies 12 uur "Ein Prosit! " en vervolgens Happy New Year van ABBA. Als dit draait, heb je zelf tenminste de tijd om lekker alles aan elkaar te praten door de microfoon en af te tellen ( doe ik zelf, niet de TV of radio aanzetten). Zorg wel dat je horloge goed staat, en de timing klopt. Slaat heel erg aan hier, en heb het al een aantal jaar achter enkaar, welis waar op een andere locatie toegepast.

----------


## DJ Road-Rouser

hallo,
ronny;215995

Hier Bij zou ik je willen vragen,
me nieuwe mix voor komend jaar! 2015,
te willen draaien op deze fuif,
het is een zeer toepasselijk nummer voor 
Het eind van dit jaar & Begin van het nieuwejaar!

Hier De Link van onze mix,
LINK:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3g3...-FsG219HocumKg

Vriendelijke Groetten.
DJ Road-Rouser, DJ Dart-Bass & DJ DarkPower.

FIJNE JAAR WISSELING!!!







> geachte forumleden/dj's:
> 
> ik moet met nieuwjaar op een fuif gaan draaien. Ik vroeg me af welke liedjes nu geschikt zijn om juist tijdens de overgang van het oude naar het nieuwe jaar te draaien.
> 
> bedoeling is dat de dj ( ik ) afteld naar het nieuwe jaar toe. alleen wat moet je erna draaien?
> 
> ikzelf draai niet zoveel, doe meer verhuur. Dus graag enkele reacties van jullie.
> 
> alvast bedankt
> ...

----------


## bones2001

Dat feest was 11 jaar geleden dus.... :Cool:

----------

